

Ask HN: Have you ever changed your mind right after accepting an offer? - leeny

If yes, have there been any heroic acts on the parts of other companies (companies with whom you were currently interviewing or also had an offer from) to get you to change your mind?
======
HedgeMage
Twice.

Once, I almost took a job with a military contractor for one of those things
where I happen to be the only person with the odd assortment of skills to pull
a particular product out of the fire. Despite them really needing me, they
responded to any request that I have some form of work/life balance with more
money (which is nice, but won't raise my child or keep me from burning out). I
turned down the job in favor of an offer for less money that allowed me to
work from home.

Another time, I was in the office of a place I'd had an offer from. At my
request, they'd arranged for me to spend a day with the team I'd be working
with. That place pushed the "brogrammer" image about a mile too far: one of my
would-be coworkers was even drunk enough to vomit on my desk! I had nothing
else lined up, but I knew I couldn't work in that place. I walked.

